# Tell me this doesnt make you angry...



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Go ahead ,read this thread i found on another forum and TELL me it doesnt make you angry

WANTED: Good home for one adorable Australian Cattle Pup!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am no dog breed expert, but that puppy doesn't look like a cattle dog to me.

Nipping I'm sure has nothing to do with why they want to get rid of it. It's a stupid excuse. They got a puppy, it's alot of work, and now they don't want it any more. Plain and simple.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i know right? that makes me soooo mad! they had it for a MONTH! a MONTH! and they are already like 'well we dont have the time for it...." only after a month??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

90% of people should never adopt a dog when they are expecting a baby as it will be forgotten as soon as the baby is born....Hate people, and yes it pisses me off as this just reinforces how I feel.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can't even comment on this thread.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i know right? that makes me soooo mad! they had it for a MONTH! a MONTH! and they are already like 'well we dont have the time for it...." only after a month??


yes but I thought the comments below her post were quite nice, actually. One person pointed out she had to have known she was pregnant when she adopted.

I do think "a new baby" is a fairly common excuse for giving up a dog. However, my brothers and i were raised with dogs. My son was not only raised with dogs, he was raised BY dogs.

I know many people who were raised with dogs, and who raise their children with dogs. I also know MOST people with dogs move at some point in their life and take their dogs with them, even though moving is also a common excuse. So I'm not sure I agree that 90% of people with children shouldn't have dogs. It's the smaller group of people like this woman who give the whole thing a bad name.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> yes but I thought the comments below her post were quite nice, actually. One person pointed out she had to have known she was pregnant when she adopted.
> 
> I do think "a new baby" is a fairly common excuse for giving up a dog. However, my brothers and i were raised with dogs. My son was not only raised with dogs, he was raised BY dogs.
> 
> I know many people who were raised with dogs, and who raise their children with dogs. I also know MOST people with dogs move at some point in their life and take their dogs with them, even though moving is also a common excuse. So I'm not sure I agree that 90% of people with children shouldn't have dogs. It's the smaller group of people like this woman who give the whole thing a bad name.


I think you should contact some of the shelters and that should clear up your thinking...........


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I think you should contact some of the shelters and that should clear up your thinking...........


I am familiar with shelters. There are millions and millions of people in the country with dogs. There are approximately 8 million dogs euthanized per year depending on which statistics you read.

I am not saying alot of people should never be dog owners. They shouldn't. But we also shouldn't lose sight of the fact that there are many, many loving people out there who would do anything for their dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree, but if you look at the grand scheme of things in the whole wide world that leaves about 10-20% who are willing to absolutely "move mountains" for their pets. On another lovely topic of me hating people........Child left in hot car dies


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I know if i ever got pregnant, whatever pets i own will stay mine (well maybe a fish i might get rid of due to the tank cleaning) but as far as a dog or a cat.

i agree about not getting a new dog or a puppy jsut before a new baby.
and that puppy is 12 WEEKS OLD! its no suprise hes nipping and mouthing hes teething!! what they hell do they expect?? i cant stand people like that
the stupidest part is they are going on and on like an expert about dogs and training and crap, but they are not even smart enough to realize hes teething and hes a puppy


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

God, this effing pisses me off soooo much!!!!

Being the owner of 3 herders(the Border Collies, along with Brody and Dixi and the kitties of course!!:wink AND now pregnant with our first 2 legged/human baby...I just cant understand this theory. Well I would bet these people probably shouldnt have even gotten a puppy anyways...Grrrr!!! Mine will "only" be 5 years old(Leo,) 4 years old(Dixi,) almost 3 years old(Brody,) 21 months(Rhett) and 1 year(Keeva)....no plans on giving ANYONE up, dont worry!!:wink: (Along with the 2 kitties and gelding of course who will all also be staying as part of the family....long term!:thumb

(I also agree with Nikie that dog doesnt look healer.....and of course we all know that those DNA tests are C.R.A.P!:wink


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I agree, but if you look at the grand scheme of things in the whole wide world that leaves about 10-20% who are willing to absolutely "move mountains" for their pets. On another lovely topic of me hating people........Child left in hot car dies


I hate people too and I hate feeling this way. They are me. I have to believe there are more good ones than bad ones. i also think people who rescue, work in shelters, etc. see ONLY the bad side of people, and rarely the good. 

Exactly charity. You have to think they got this dog on an impulse, got home, figured out a puppy is alot of trouble, and now want to backpeddle and get rid of him.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I see good when breeders put spay/neuter clauses in their contracts and will at their expense pay to have a dog that is no longer wanted by it's owner shipped to it's home for re-homing. I think it's just my demeanor now to look at life pessimistically because if people are so great then "life would be happy and no dogs would be harmed"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

actually, without making broad sweeping statements about pregnant women and puppies, i can think of what pisses me off about this thread, charity...

not one person stood up and said, look you ignorant person, pm me your address and i'll take your puppy. i'll rescue. i'll save him from a shelter, since you are obviously not able to think logically.

i belong to a yahoo group.....that has human trains who travel from one leg to another to get dogs from one place to another, to remove them from a bad situation.

so instead of offering advice, offer to take the dog. like that woman with the 33 acres.....take up a collection, ask for help, do whatever, but get the dog out of the home.

in the end, no one will stand up. so what does that say about the other 10%?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I agree, but if you look at the grand scheme of things in the whole wide world that leaves about 10-20% who are willing to absolutely "move mountains" for their pets. On another lovely topic of me hating people........Child left in hot car dies


i have owned my cats for 15 years, we have never in my life owned a house, weve always rented. ive moved mountians for my cats, which is hard to do considering most of those mountians i moved was when i was between 12 and now, my mom wanted to get rid of them so many times because it was her habit, wed move, get rid of all the pets, start over again (this was when i was little little kid) i said NO and spent the better part of my exsistance fighting her tooth and nail for my cats till i was an adult. i still have to listen to her complain about "if we didnt own these cats, it would be much easier" trying to guilt trip me or somthing, i dont care they are mine, till they all are dead and buried, they are mine and will always be mine. i have always said " i will live in a card board box nothing but me and my pets if i have to"


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

:twitch:


People just amaze me sometimes. Reminds me of my foster doxie that's here now. Woman bought her for her elderly mother as a present...and surprise, elderly mother didn't want the work of a puppy  My friend PAID the owner $100 to just get the dog out of her hands so we could find her a good home, and then we vetted her too since she wasn't up to date on her puppy shots. The logic some people use when getting dogs or puppies is mind boggling sometimes....


And yeah, that puppy looks like an ACD just like Abbie looks like her results from the DNA test of a portugese water dog, lab and basset hound lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That really bugs me when someone knows they wont have time for a dog and get one anyway. A few years ago my friend was 1 month away from having a baby and she bought a burnese pup. The pup came home one week after her baby was born. I felt soooooooooo bad for that dog, he was literally locked up in his crate for the first year of his life. And now to this day, he is still a crazy dog who acts very much like a puppy because he was never properly trained. Her and her husband just had a second baby, and she wants to get a small breed dog >.< I talk her out of it as much as I can each time she brings it up.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I know I want (human) children, so when I was looking for a puppy, I _intentionally_ picked a breed that was known for being good with kids. And I'm not even pregnant. Why someone who knows a baby is on the way would go out and get any new puppy is beyond me - your new BABY is going to be all manner of trouble for the next, oh, 18 years. Maybe don't commit to another tiny creature until you're settled with the one you know is coming. :twitch:

But people abandoning their dogs due to any but the most extraordinary of circumstances is completely disgusting. You have many things in your life, but your dog just has YOU. 

If you make a commitment to a pet, it is YOURS. You are responsible for putting its needs before your own when necessary. My friends seem to have trouble with this concept. They always want me to go out for drinks or dinner after classes, or to go to parties that last into the wee hours of the morning. Well, my dogs were at home alone all day while I was in class. Sure, I could go home, let them outside to pee, and then go out again, but that _doesn't really meet their needs._ Dogs need our time, attention, and affection, in addition to having their physical needs met.

Someone who is prepared to have the puppy in question for his whole life should adopt him, 'cause he certainly deserves better than a family that's prepared to give him up when he becomes mildly inconvenient.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I wouldn't make any broad statements about someone pregnant or with a baby not being a good adoption prospect. Look at Abi.. LOL. The shelters are full because people of all backgrounds and living situations just don't connect the way we do. In San Diego most of our owner surrenders were military but that's because it's a military town. I've seen military families that take their pets all over the world so I wouldn't count them out.

That said, a herding dog's job is to keep the flock safe. Tanis LOVES children and babies. When a stroller passes us he always wants to stick his nose in and give the little one a lick. He goes from his silly grin to a very serious look like "Is the baby ok?" and then back to smiling.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I wouldn't make any broad statements about someone pregnant or with a baby not being a good adoption prospect.


i agree,if youve got a animal loving family to help you out with a new puppy then by all means adopt a new puppy, or if your very experienced with dog training and such and are willing to put in the time go ahead.

i remember a few years ago on a bt forum, a women came on showing off her new BT puppy she had been on a waiting list for 3 years or somthing and finally got the puppy when she was 4 months pregnant, several people gave her crap about it, telling her she should wait longer and give the puppy back to the breeder.

but she mentioned that she had her husband and 2 teenagers who were more then willing to help/take care of the new puppy to feed it and walk it and train it, she said everyone in the fmaily had been talking with the breeder and were going to take obedience classes with the puppy and the puppy had no reason to ever be locked away in a crate as someone was always home.

i felt sorry for her, she ended up leaving to forum due to the comments a few people made about how it was too much work to hand off to her kids, but if her kids were WANTING the work, then why not?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I make broad statements, I guess just to piss this forum off! LOL I know way too many dogs leading a bleak existence after the baby came, then another and when the time came for some vet. needs, it was just too expensive. Guess they should have thought about that before making those babies, huhh!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I wouldn't make any broad statements about someone pregnant or with a baby not being a good adoption prospect. Look at Abi.. LOL. The shelters are full because people of all backgrounds and living situations just don't connect the way we do. In San Diego most of our owner surrenders were military but that's because it's a military town. *I've seen military families that take their pets all over the world so I wouldn't count them out.*
> 
> That said, a herding dog's job is to keep the flock safe. Tanis LOVES children and babies. When a stroller passes us he always wants to stick his nose in and give the little one a lick. He goes from his silly grin to a very serious look like "Is the baby ok?" and then back to smiling.


Fortunately, this is how most of our friends have proven to be. And, if they can't take them, a family member is set in place to take care of them until they get back. Maybe we just subconsciously shun those we think might get rid of their pets. Hahaha.

That thread made me angry. There's no way she didn't know she was pregnant and there is no way that is a cattle dog. I think what bugs me most is that, even when shown proof that those tests are bunk she still talks about "this breed needs this" and "this breed acts like that". I would have looked at that puppy and guessed that there is a lot of labrador influence in there. By no means a full lab but definitely lab in there... So... According to this woman's logic this puppy should be great with kids because it's a lab. I think she is just using the ACD as an excuse.

I was raised with a labrador who was rehomed when I was a toddler, not because she was a bad dog or an inconvenience, but because my dad hated her. He wasn't exactly nice to her. My mom finally rehomed her so that she could be in a home where the whole family loved her and there wasn't one family member she had to tiptoe around. I remember my mom crying the day our friend came to take her. Blondie was 16 when she died. The friend who took her had lost contact with us and went on a search to find my mom's number so he could let us know.

I was raised with two dobermans and a rottweiler. My little brothers were born into a house occupied by my late brittany and dalmatian. The dal died at 14 and we got Dude. Hoss, the brittany, spent many mornings as my youngest brother's pillow while he watched cartoons or played video games (he was an early riser). Wherever Logan went Hoss was there too. He had that dog his whole life (He just turned 11) up until May 31st of last year.

Honestly, because of my experience growing up with animals, I can't understand how someone doesn't have time for a dog when they have a child. Two kids are more trouble than one child and one dog.

I don't think it's fair to lump all people with children/plan on having children/pregnant into one category. I know many people who don't plan on having children who shouldn't have a dog. I know plenty of people with children who are great with their dogs. There isn't just one type of person or one set of conditions under which people should be deemed a good dog owner. 

A great owner is a great owner whether they have kids, don't have kids, plan on having kids, travel, plan on moving, stay in one house their whole life, rent, own their home, live in a mansion, live in an apartment, etc. Dogs adjust to new situations. A great owner will make sure the change is easy for the dog. For example, if a dog moves from a house with a few acres to an apartment, a great owner might look into some dog sports so the dog still has a great outlet for the energy it was so used to expending around the land in the former house. A great owner who has a baby would make sure the baby is respected and that they grow up to understand each other all while not allowing the dog to become part of the background.

There is no one type of good owner. I have been told that I should not have dogs because I am a military wife... why? "Because you move so much". Well, yes but that doesn't mean the dogs are staying behind. Military housing has dog friendly units for a reason. I planned ahead and didn't get any of the "dangerous breeds" (and those closer to me know how many of them I love!) so that it is easier to find housing outside of military housing, if necessary. I took precautions. I thought about my dogs (other than Dude who came with the marriage!) before I brought them home. I might have two working dogs in an apartment but I have no one bursting with energy here. Dude hasn't been seen since early this morning. He is still in the bedroom sleeping. Buck is so worn out from the past few days that the most he has done is stand up to circle and get more comfortable. It's been hours and neither has even asked to go out to pee! And that is the norm around here. Well, not THIS exhausted. Yesterday was a really long day but my boys are never bursting with energy because I don't let them get to that point.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that it is totally possible to have a baby and a dog without the dog suffering for it. I am a single parent and my JRT was 3.5 years old when my son was born. It never crossed my mind to find a home for her or my 2 cats. They were my family before I had my son. Somehow I managed a baby and a high energy breed without either being harmed or lacking attention. My JRT, Heidi, was wonderful with my son and he loved her. 

I get annoyed when a 2 parent family feels it is too hard to deal with a dog and a baby because I did it alone with no thoughts of how hard it might be. But I also get annoyed at sweeping statements about people with babies not having dogs. Until you have personal knowledge of every family with babies and dogs you really cannot know what you are talking about. Both dogs and babies have a fair degree of flexibility.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Jesse I think more military wives should have dogs. They are alone so much of the time. 

I am a member on that forum. I should say something


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> A great owner is a great owner whether they have kids, don't have kids, plan on having kids, travel, plan on moving, stay in one house their whole life, rent, own their home, live in a mansion, live in an apartment, etc. Dogs adjust to new situations. A great owner will make sure the change is easy for the dog. For example, if a dog moves from a house with a few acres to an apartment, a great owner might look into some dog sports so the dog still has a great outlet for the energy it was so used to expending around the land in the former house. A great owner who has a baby would make sure the baby is respected and that they grow up to understand each other all while not allowing the dog to become part of the background.


Exactly. I have two dogs and two cats in a two bedroom apartment that I also share with my 20 year old daughter. I've had pets and my kid for 20 years and haven't surrendered any of them. The longest I've lived in one place was 6 years, the shortest was temporary housing for a month. There have been a lot of moves and everyone moves together. I didn't bring dogs into the mix until my daughter was 15 and could help out. Until then as a working single parent I knew I already had my hands full and couldn't care for a dog so it was cats only until then. 

Good and bad owners come from every financial situation and background. That's why interviews and questionnaires are so important in the adoption process. I'm a single parent and a renter but my pets are VERY well cared for. When I was in the rescue world I pulled dogs that were abandoned by homeowners and left in the foreclosed homes with just a bag of dogfood. I also picked up a dog that was abandoned at the groomer by a wealthy single man who'd adopted the dog from our rescue.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I didn't read everyone's response so maybe someone else already said this. I do rescue so can understand your post. BUT, if these people are aren't going to provide this puppy with a good home it'll be better off with someone else. Of course I wish they'd given more thought to adopting in the first place but if the poor little guy would end up being banished to the backyard to a life of boredom then maybe they'll find an appropriate home for it and it'll have the life it was supposed to have to begin with. Many people adopt on a whim and if that's the case with these folks maybe giving the pup up while it's still young will be in it's best interest.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I didn't read everyone's response so maybe someone else already said this. I do rescue so can understand your post. BUT, if these people are aren't going to provide this puppy with a good home it'll be better off with someone else. Of course I wish they'd given more thought to adopting in the first place but if the poor little guy would end up being banished to the backyard to a life of boredom then maybe they'll find an appropriate home for it and it'll have the life it was supposed to have to begin with. Many people adopt on a whim and if that's the case with these folks maybe giving the pup up while it's still young will be in it's best interest.


Donna, I can't speak for charity but for me, what made me so angry was that they KNEW they were having a baby and now the baby is the reason they aren't keeping him. I definitely think the pup will be better off with someone else. I don't think the rehoming itself is what angered charity.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I make broad statements, I guess just to piss this forum off! LOL I know way too many dogs leading a bleak existence after the baby came, then another and when the time came for some vet. needs, it was just too expensive. Guess they should have thought about that before making those babies, huhh!


i don't believe you say these things to piss people off, though they do...

i believe your experience is limited to shelters and rescues, where, 100% of the time, dogs are given up for horrific reasons.....which leads those who work in rescue to conclude some pretty awful things about people....and who can blame you for that?

unfortunately, the bigger picture is this...

this woman is giving up a dog for all the wrong reasons and adopted this dog for all of the wrong reasons.

in the thread, not one person stepped up. doesn't say much about them, either.

and these people who are giving advice so freely are the same people who own dogs and probably treat them the best way they know how; but words are cheap....and their words are meaningless....

when someone on that forum steps up and offers to take the dog, then maybe i won't hate people so much.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Donna, I can't speak for charity but for me, what made me so angry was that they KNEW they were having a baby and now the baby is the reason they aren't keeping him. I definitely think the pup will be better off with someone else. I don't think the rehoming itself is what angered charity.


I wonder if just the DNA test made the difference to them. I see this as an excuse all the time so maybe I've become jaded. We'll occasionally have pregnant women come in the shelter looking for a dog, all the while holding their noses saying they don't like the smell of a dog. Confuses the hell out of me....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I wonder if just the DNA test made the difference to them. I see this as an excuse all the time so maybe I've become jaded. We'll occasionally have pregnant women come in the shelter looking for a dog, all the while holding their noses saying they don't like the smell of a dog. Confuses the hell out of me....


when you see something like a woman holding her nose, donna, do you try to talk them out of getting a dog?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> when you see something like a woman holding her nose, donna, do you try to talk them out of getting a dog?


Absolutely! If they don't want to be talked out of it though they aren't getting one anyway from this shelter because we know it won't last.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think many rescue people become jaded because they have to deal with terrible situations every day. But the thing that rescue people have to remember is that not all people are like that. There ARE people out there who, regardless of where they live, what they look like etc who absolutely love their dogs and count them as a family member. 

I have been told that I should not have dogs because I am a military spouse, a renter, and even because I am too young. These come from people who have been jaded by their past experiences with military families giving up pets, renters not taking dogs with them, and young people getting dogs and not being ready for them. I understand where this negative view comes from but it cannot be forgotten that us great owners do exist.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I didn't read everyone's response so maybe someone else already said this. I do rescue so can understand your post. BUT, if these people are aren't going to provide this puppy with a good home it'll be better off with someone else. Of course I wish they'd given more thought to adopting in the first place but if the poor little guy would end up being banished to the backyard to a life of boredom then maybe they'll find an appropriate home for it and it'll have the life it was supposed to have to begin with. Many people adopt on a whim and if that's the case with these folks maybe giving the pup up while it's still young will be in it's best interest.


oh no im not mad they are getting rid of the puppy, im P'od they went out of there way and GOT a puppy without even giving it a secon thought, jsut on a wim "oh, hey lets get this puppy!"

i know foster homes are good for dogs, in the sense that they can learn alot, but personally i HATE dogs being passed around, cant stand it. i had a dog who had been in 3 loving homes by the time hse was 7 months, but you could see the problems she had caused by being passed around. she was so clingy and had seperation anwiety so badly she would tear the hosue apart and have runnys all over the place and pee all over the place. she was just so on edge due to that.

and as much as i hate to say it, the puppy would have been more likely to find a home at 8 weeks instead of the now 12.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and then, due to experiences that are coloured by these horrid excuses for turning an animal into a shelter become the belief.....

which is even more of a shame....

these so called good people of this forum, this particular forum that charity brought up....they are all in the position of finding this dog a home without it going into the rescue shelter system.

do they?

no.

and what about people who have let's say, outlived their friends and family and find out they have cancer...does that mean anyone over the age of 60 should not have a dog because they might get a disease and die?

where does rescue draw the line in the sand between those who should not adopt and those who should?

i read what those people said. the one who pissed me off the most was the girl with 33 acres whose 'excuse' was 'oh, i'd take him if only you lived closer...'. what a load of crap that statement was.

there's the criminal, the do gooder who does no good.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I think many rescue people become jaded because they have to deal with terrible situations every day. But the thing that rescue people have to remember is that not all people are like that. There ARE people out there who, regardless of where they live, what they look like etc who absolutely love their dogs and count them as a family member.
> 
> I have been told that I should not have dogs because I am a military spouse, a renter, and even because I am too young. These come from people who have been jaded by their past experiences with military families giving up pets, renters not taking dogs with them, and young people getting dogs and not being ready for them. I understand where this negative view comes from but it cannot be forgotten that us great owners do exist.


There are great owners in every single realm of the spectrum! Poor, Middle class, Rich and Uber rich. They also live in every spectrum of housing, trailers, apts. houses, condos, retirement communities, boats, estates etc. 

But that doesn't change the mentality of even more out there that this is a throw away society, and if something doesn't fit into their plan then it's time to get rid of it, it doesn't make a bit of difference how much they paid for that dog, when it becomes an inconvenience it's time to have it move on.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I see this over and over again. It is one of my pet peeves with shelters and even some rescues. There is little to no education. Some of our shelters have half off and free days just to get rid of some of the animals. Anyone can come in a get one. Lie on your application who is going to check. Would a one hour seminar or video really hurt before you take a puppy or kitten home? I spend many, many hourse with people on the phone, computer and in person before I decide they can get a pup and then I only show them the one or two pups that would suit them best. I have nothing against pregnant women. I had a 3 collies and a sheltie when I had my two kids. The only thing I sacrificed was showing them - that was just to hard with two babies and financially impossible on a single income. I have placed pups in homes that had mom expecting and have refused others but it takes a lot of talking and questioning to make sure you are placing the pup in the right home. 

I see a lot of young couples get a home, then have to have a dog and then a baby and it has to be fast. It is what they had growing up but they don't rememeber how much work mom had to do to keep everything running smooth. Also getting the right breed, we chose our collies and shelties for their social behavior among other attributes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> There are great owners in every single realm of the spectrum! Poor, Middle class, Rich and Uber rich. They also live in every spectrum of housing, trailers, apts. houses, condos, retirement communities, boats, estates etc.
> 
> But that doesn't change the mentality of even more out there that this is a throw away society, and if something doesn't fit into their plan then it's time to get rid of it, it doesn't make a bit of difference how much they paid for that dog, when it becomes an inconvenience it's time to have it move on.


i agree. people are crap. they really are. 

but they can't be put into nice neat containers, either.....whether they adopt or buy, it doesn't matter. a cruel person is a cruel person is a cruel person.

i just don't want to see good people get tunnel vision based on the horrors seen daily.

i don't want to see a potentially good home passed by because of those who came before....that darkened the shadows.

i want to see the people of that stupid forum....to step up and take the dog because it was brought to their attention and they have their blinders on wrapped in holier than thou.

that's what i want to see. 

good hearts and souls.....find me a good person and that person will make sure the dogs are loved....they are out there...but not, apparently, on that forum.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i agree. people are crap. they really are.
> 
> but they can't be put into nice neat containers, either.....whether they adopt or buy, it doesn't matter. a cruel person is a cruel person is a cruel person.
> 
> ...



Then, there you have people who talk a good talk but push come to shove will do nothing. They also are the ones who probably won't spend 15,000 or some ungodly amount on a surgery for their dog either. (Oh that is a broad statement isn't it) But you get what I mean. 

Get on there and kick some a**


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've done my rescue, robin...and i have limitations and restrictions.....so there is no ass for me to kick.

charity asked if this thread wasn't a real piss off and i stated the part that pissed me off. 

i thought that was the most germane....

i've had up to ten dogs because of people like this woman.....been there, done that. all different breeds...

spending thousands on making my home dog proof so no one drowned in the pool

but this is not about me being one of the good guys. of course i am.

this is about advice given but nothing of use offered.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What I read in that forum was people educating her on how and why to keep the dog and it worked. Her last post thanked everyone and seemed to imply that she was going to keep it. It sounds to me like she had family telling her she was selfish to keep it and needed to rehome it.

My family and inlaws told me the same thing about cats when my daughter was born. My ex-MIL repeatedly informed me that cats smother babies because they are drawn to the smell of milk and will sit on their chests. I got all kinds of nuggets of wisdom like that to let me know I was doing it all wrong to the point where I wondered if I was. Until I talked to the pediatrician and he told me my own instincts would always be best.

Sometimes education is the best intervention.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> What I read in that forum was people educating her on how and why to keep the dog and it worked. Her last post thanked everyone and seemed to imply that she was going to keep it. It sounds to me like she had family telling her she was selfish to keep it and needed to rehome it.
> 
> My family and inlaws told me the same thing about cats when my daughter was born. My ex-MIL repeatedly informed me that cats smother babies because they are drawn to the smell of milk and will sit on their chests. I got all kinds of nuggets of wisdom like that to let me know I was doing it all wrong to the point where I wondered if I was. Until I talked to the pediatrician and he told me my own instincts would always be best.
> 
> Sometimes education is the best intervention.


maybe. either that or she doesn't want to hear it anymore.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i've done my rescue, robin...and i have limitations and restrictions.....so there is no ass for me to kick.
> 
> charity asked if this thread wasn't a real piss off and i stated the part that pissed me off.
> 
> ...


You know it was just a metaphor of "go kick some a** right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You know it was just a metaphor of "go kick some a** right?


no. i didn't. these days, i am treading very lightly.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> There are great owners in every single realm of the spectrum! Poor, Middle class, Rich and Uber rich. They also live in every spectrum of housing, trailers, apts. houses, condos, retirement communities, boats, estates etc.
> 
> But that doesn't change the mentality of even more out there that this is a throw away society, and if something doesn't fit into their plan then it's time to get rid of it, it doesn't make a bit of difference how much they paid for that dog, when it becomes an inconvenience it's time to have it move on.


I never disagreed with you. What I said was that you can't let your past experiences ever let you forget that there are tons of great homes out there and that we are not all like the people who dumped the dog you now have to find a foster and forever home for. 

I have never rehomed an animal. My childhood lab was rehomed but I was a child and it was out of my control. I wouldn't rehome one of my dogs any more than my mom would rehome one of my little brothers. We do exist.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NO, I didn't think I or you were disagreeing just another view point. I have however, re-homed a dog, you all remember the story of Kenzie!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> What I read in that forum was people educating her on how and why to keep the dog and it worked. Her last post thanked everyone and seemed to imply that she was going to keep it. It sounds to me like she had family telling her she was selfish to keep it and needed to rehome it.
> 
> My family and inlaws told me the same thing about cats when my daughter was born. My ex-MIL repeatedly informed me that cats smother babies because they are drawn to the smell of milk and will sit on their chests. I got all kinds of nuggets of wisdom like that to let me know I was doing it all wrong to the point where I wondered if I was. Until I talked to the pediatrician and he told me my own instincts would always be best.
> 
> Sometimes education is the best intervention.


sometimes it is.

what i saw on that thread was her referring to calling the humane society because she wouldn't let the puppy go just anywhere with anyone. seriously? the humane society? 

and then i saw her waffle under the pressure of the educators.

i will put a dollar down on her taking that poor puppy to a shelter.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

> what i saw on that thread was her referring to calling the humane society because she wouldn't let the puppy go just anywhere with anyone. seriously? the humane society?


Is there something wrong with humane societies? That's what we have for animals here, and they are amazing. I'd rather our humane societies find a home for the animals here, than I would most people.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Malorey said:


> Is there something wrong with humane societies? That's what we have for animals here, and they are amazing. I'd rather our humane societies find a home for the animals here, than I would most people.


Most don't do a very good job. My neighbors, for example. A pair of married 19 year olds who moved in about 3-4 weeks ago. Before they were even finished unpacking they went to our humane society and brought home a french bulldog/english bulldog mix thing. A cute little brindle and white guy named Max. They put him on Purina when I told them to ditch the Science Diet and to try to get him a quality food because he is a bulldog (prone to allergies) and he was really flakey. I almost had them convinced to switch to raw too. I think they tried. I haven't talked to them in a while. 

A few days after they brought him home I was walking my boys out to the car (I had one leash in each hand) and Max bolts out the front door when the husband opened the door. Instead of coming over to get Max, who had run up and bowed up to my smooth collie, Dude, the kid stood by the door and just called him. It took him over a minute to finally walk over and grab Max.

Well, a few days ago they came home with a pit bull mix puppy. They had Max two weeks before they brought home another dog. She looks to be around 2-3 months. The same day they brought her home they got rid of Max. He bit another dog. I find it ridiculous that they had him around strange dogs before they knew him well enough. In my opinion, two weeks is not long enough to really learn your dog. 

The day they brought this unfortunate puppy home, my husband I were sitting in the backyard and we could hear them yelling at her because she peed in the house. YELLING at her. Not just your normal scolding like we all do when they get their behinds into trouble but full on yelling at this baby who doesn't know any better. She hadn't been there 12 hours yet and they expected her to not pee in the house. We heard them yell at her multiple times that day. 

A couple of nights ago they were gone for 6-7 hours and the pup screamed almost the entire time. No one came home to let her out after an hour or two. She was locked up for 6-7 hours at an age where she can only hold her bladder for a couple of hours at most. I was outside when they came home after 10 pm. They did not take her outside to pee before they went to bed. Nor did anyone let her out until almost noon the next morning (I am nocturnal so, yes, I was awake the whole time).

My point is that humane societies don't always pick the best homes. Many don't put a whole lot of effort into it. They sent two dogs home with a couple of kids who should not have been allowed to adopt a dog in the first place.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

PEOPLE SURPRISE ME EVERYDAY!!!! AT MY WORK.:twitch:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Let me just add, at my work, they use the dogs as pawns when they are fighting, just like they use kids when adults use kids to fight. I just want to reach in and tap people in the back of the head and say hey what are you thinking dummy.

Ok, maybe I'm a little agree about people doing that...:twitch:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Malorey said:


> Is there something wrong with humane societies? That's what we have for animals here, and they are amazing. I'd rather our humane societies find a home for the animals here, than I would most people.


The Humane Society in Indiana says it is a no-kill place but the dogs they don't think they can adopt out go to animal control, which is high kill. They don't check out a dopters very well (I think they fill out a forum) and have had "free" days and $5 adoption events just to reduce their inventory.

In addition, they refuse dogs all the time by saying they are "full." 

I wasn't very impressed. I know the unwanted pet population is so enormous they can't take every dog or find it a home - but don't tell everyone you are no-kill when you are, or talk to the media about how you take in all these dogs when you don't.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

This makes me more sad then angry being a new puppy owner myself. I don't think I could EVER give my puppy up.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is sad that no one stepped up to offer that pup a home. Honestly if someone had a complaint about one of my pups after they got them home I would be right over to take them home. If you do not have a passionate desire to love that little critter you really don't deserve it. And yes, once I did take a puppy back. I don't know if they were just complaining of gripy or what but there are no second chances with me when you say you are not happy witht he pup you took home. You get your money and I get my puppy - immediately.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> The Humane Society in Indiana says it is a no-kill place but the dogs they don't think they can adopt out go to animal control, which is high kill. They don't check out a dopters very well (I think they fill out a forum) and have had "free" days and $5 adoption events just to reduce their inventory.
> 
> In addition, they refuse dogs all the time by saying they are "full."
> 
> I wasn't very impressed. I know the unwanted pet population is so enormous they can't take every dog or find it a home - but don't tell everyone you are no-kill when you are, or talk to the media about how you take in all these dogs when you don't.


The one in San Diego is just a sidewalk across from Animal Control. I've heard they walk right over to Animal Control with most of the animals that are turned over to them :-(


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> The one in San Diego is just a sidewalk across from Animal Control. I've heard they walk right over to Animal Control with most of the animals that are turned over to them :-(


And that's what makes me so mad. They are, effectively, big fat liars for saying they are "no kill." I bet there are alot like that.

I think it is better to euthanize a dog than make it live in cage for years and years, but don't lie about it. They say that only to get donations from people who support no kill shelters.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I did not read this post the way many others did. What I read was that they got a puppy because they want one and have time for the average dog but when finding out it may be a Cattle dog they felt they would not be able to do justice to the puppy as it grew....this is reinforced by the woman's later post... I did not see it as someone who got a puppy who then wanted to get rid of it because she was having a baby...that is not what I read. It was actually responsible for them to go through the effort to DNA the puppy (the fact they are inaccurate is not the point to me) and then took the time to lean about the breeds listed that came back on the profile and make the determination they may not be the best home for this particular puppy (she seems to really, honestly like the puppy.)

It could be me, but thought I would share my view...


----------

